# Reparacion de disco rigido



## cryingwolf (Dic 7, 2008)

bueno el tema es asi..... tengo un disco Maxtor de 20Gb IDE. el problema es q cuando lo conecto la bios de lo detecta (sale maxtor [el modelo q no me acuerdo] y la capacidad...... detecta todo bien y rapido.... el problema es q cuando termina de detectar el hardware la bios..... me tira un error q dice "primary master HDD failure".

ya revise todo.. los jumpers estan bien puestos..... los IDE los cambie..... probe ponerlo en otras maquinas y nada.... siempre lo mismo..

hay alguna manerda de recuperar un disco en ese estado? porque no me parece q este cagado.... el disco gira y no hace ningun ruido raro ni nada..

alguna posibilidad?


ah... cuando me tira ese error el disco despues dice "press F1 to resume" y obviamente me desactiva el disco... osea no puedo detectarlo desde windows ni nada.


salu2


----------



## DMag00 (Dic 8, 2008)

Ya probaste copn Otro cable  IDE?


----------



## cryingwolf (Dic 8, 2008)

sisi ya probe con otro cables..... igual el cable no es porque tuve otro rigido andando en ese calbe sin problemas. ademas probe con cables nuevos de 40 y 80 pines y sigue tirando ese error..


alguna idea?


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Dic 8, 2008)

el disco del cual estas hablando ya tiene un buen tiempo de uso, te lo digo por la capacidad la cual detallaste en el tema, la mayoria de los discos que te indican ese error luego de ser detectados por el bios estas mal, o sea estan fallados, las posible soluciones, pueden ser 2.
1. congelalo en un friser envuelto en naylon antiestatica bien cerrado para eso debe ser frio seco y estar sellado el envoltorio, luego a las 24 horas lo sacas y tratas de probar, si la falla es por un integrado con probleas no muy serios demorara minutos en calemtar y fallar lo cual te permite rescatar información , si eso te hace falta.
2. busca un disco igual en modelo y fcc-id y cambia la parte controladora a ver si esto lo resuelve.


----------



## cryingwolf (Dic 8, 2008)

eso de congelarlo en el freezer ya lo habia leido antes.... me parecia medio tonto sobretodo porque en todos los lados que lo lei decian cosas distintas..... como por ejemplo que el frio enderezaba los platos.

la idea mas logica es q sea una falla electrica cuando calienta el disco y al tenerlo bien frio, demore mas en calentar y funcione un tiempito. por suerte no tengo q recuperar nada del disco...... solamente lo queria volver a usar para alguna maquina q tengo dando vueltas por ahi.. para cambiarle el rigido por este mas grande.

pero si decis q el error lo tira por falla electrica.... entonces me parece q no se va arecuperar.

igualmente a mi se me habia ocurrido flashearlo..... actualizarle el firmware pero si no me lo detecta..... es jodido

voy a seguir viendo que puedo hacer y de ultima me hago unos buenos imanes D


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 9, 2008)

El error parece ser de hardware, posiblemente la controladora ande mal, las cabezas no puedan salir de park o ande rayado en la pista cero, la unica solucion que veria es intentar cambiar la controladora, y si eso no funciona lo desarmo y me fabrico un reloj


----------



## granjeroverde (Feb 28, 2009)

1 sistema no muy tecnico pero me a resultado es golpearlo con solo el cable de poder fuera del pc contra 1 trozo de madera deve ser 1 golpee seco (solo si el disco suena tatatataata al conectarlo ) si conectas a la fuente y fallo todo le pegas golpes secos en la parte contraria a sonde pusiste el conector de corriente o con 1 maceta de goma si deja de sonar feo lo apagas y lo pruevas aveces funciona (no es muy teorico pero 1 vez me sirvio y pude recupear algo usa 1 fuente externa para no danar nada del pc


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2009)

Entonces no es solo un mito, las cosas a veces se arreglan a golpes.

Por lo que veo de tu problema, pareciera un problema con el sector de arranque del disco, te comento que a mi, por desconectar el enchufe de la pc antes de que windows se desactivara completamente, se daño el sector de arranque del disco, y decia un mensaje igual al tuyo, lo detectaba, pero habia un error en el disco, como si no hubiese la información; aunque esta si esta.

Tuve que llevarlo con un profesional para que recuperara los datos vitales. Se salvo un 98%.

Mi humilde comentario.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## granjeroverde (Mar 19, 2009)

eso se usa cuando el disco no suena yo too hago ese trabajo no soy expertecto en electronica pero si en computacion tengo 1 sala  de vacio pero eso es caro por eso digo que el metodo no es tatalmente cientiico pero aveces sirve es mi opinion recuperal esos datos se puede pero yo cobraria soso 120 dolares americanos aca por ese trabajo si no recuero nada me deveria pagar igual 40 dolares por mi trabajo y aun asi es barato si es solo el sector de arranque no sonaria y se puede recuperar con el hiren's o por ms-dos o incluso con linus pero si suena se suele golpear repito se suele usar o agotar los mecanismos normales antes de deshuesar 1 disco duro despues de  desarmado no duran los datos mas de 72 horas es lo que hago para vivir es mi opinion no soy experto pero asi lo veo yo si suena tatatatata se golpea antes de desarmarlo incluso arto y despues de cabio nuevante la ficha desmantelar 1 disco solo es la ultima obcion


----------



## Manonline (Mar 19, 2009)

che granjeroverde, para leer tus posts hace falta hacerse de una buena bocanada de aire y habilidad... ni a palos pones una coma, un punto o algo, no? por favor la proxima trata de escribir mejor que no se te van a gastar los dedos por apretar 10 teclas mas...

ademas tacatomon no te ataco a vos ni a tu metodologia de trabajo, mas bien parecio ser una conclusion propia que quiso dar a conocer.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2009)

Mano, coincido con vos en las dos cosas que escribiste.

Granjero, unos puntos y acentos cada tanto son de lo mejor para la redacción. Como "En Roma haz lo que los romanos", te explico el porqué de la puntuación:

Si no la usas se hace muy dificil leer lo que decis porque no hay manera de saber cuando termina una idea y empieza otra la unica persona a la que vi hacer algo asi y que se entendiera se llama Saramago y no le dieron un Nobel de literatura porque si los que no estamos a semejante nivel de escritura tenemos que por lo menos escribir usando las puntuaciones correspondientes no te parece ah y de paso te recomiendo este autor sobre todo los dos libros Ensayo sobre la Ceguera y sobre la Lucidez son muy buenos aunque esto es una opinion personal por otro lado si sos profesional de la computacion cosa que no dudo sabras que un punto mal puesto o una simple letrita cambiada en una linea de un programa hace que todo se clave y no ande por que no aplicas el mismo rigor cuando escribis para que los demas humanos lean por lo menos ponenos a la altura de una XT con discos ESDI y escribi como para que entendamos o sea sin _herrores_ o con la menor cantidad posible y con puntuacion medianamente correcta

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2009)

Che, che, che.

jajaja. Buena esa.

Y el del tema?
Seguro que ya tiro el HDD y no se ha conectado. Bueno, que se le va a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 11, 2010)

volvi al post, algo pasa con este foro, no me llegan los mails cuando alguien responde. ya se que hace un año de esto pero queria cerrarlo para que no quede en la nada.

el disco? no hubo caso, no funciono para nada asi que quedo tirado por ahi. ademas... en el momento del post 20 gb me parecian bastante, pero ahora mis pc tienen 240gb la mas nueva y 60 gb la vieja. 

saludos y gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## panama1974 (Ene 12, 2010)

ese caso me paso a mi tambien con un maxtor de 20 giga ide , en una pc socket 478 lo detectaba bien pero al ponerlo en una pc nueva socket 775 lo detectaba el bios pero al rato mandaba error , puede ser que como el disco es tecnologia vieja los mother nuevos envian ese error , recuerda que los disco duros mas nuevos la velocidad de transmision es mas rapida que los discos anteriores , como te dije el disco que tengo en un pc viejo trabaja bien pero en pc nuevo manda ese error. salu2.


----------

